# ERAC show 25th sept - pictures



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Whole set is on flickr:
ERAC - 25th sept - a set on Flickr
You can view it as a slideshow:
ERAC - 25th sept
Here's some random shots though, there was lots of variety there!

DSC04093 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04095 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04028178 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04026176 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04255337 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04249335 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04243333 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

DSC04241331 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04233325 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04223317 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04209313 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04195303 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04167285 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

cracking pics. cant see myself . the guy in the ERAC t-shirt is who i got my 2 royals off


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> cracking pics. cant see myself . the guy in the ERAC t-shirt is who i got my 2 royals off


There's 225 pics uploaded in total so you may be in one!
Cool...I was going around with a CB t-shirt on and a big camera: victory:
Few more...

DSC04200306 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04197304 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04171288 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04166284 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04164283 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04157276 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04156275 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04155274 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04154273 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04153272 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04152271 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr
'that German guy'...All the animals on his table looked healthy to me.

DSC04151270 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04149268 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04112246 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> DSC04152271 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr


Nice pics and there I am! Red shirt, green shorts looking at the spiders in the background.


----------



## Stu MBM (Sep 2, 2011)

You really like the back of my head!! Suppose its better than the front:2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Stu MBM said:


> You really like the back of my head!! Suppose its better than the front:2thumb:


Lol, sorry where are you?!


----------



## Stu MBM (Sep 2, 2011)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Lol, sorry where are you?!


If I said I'm the meat head with the Tattoos would it narrow it down? haha prob not. I was on the Hogboy & JnB Boas table. Please don't go out of your way to find a pic though, no one wants to see my face. More snakey pics!!!! :2thumb:
Great photo's btw


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Stu MBM said:


> If I said I'm the meat head with the Tattoos would it narrow it down? haha prob not. I was on the Hogboy & JnB Boas table. Please don't go out of your way to find a pic though, no one wants to see my face. More snakey pics!!!! :2thumb:
> Great photo's btw


Not really lol, must have met lots of forumer's without knowing it!

DSC04212315 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04206310 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04204308 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04205309 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04193302 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04189301 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04161280 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04128258 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04129259 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04121252 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr
Ugh copy and paste is tiring.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

in the top 2 pics, i can see me (blue shirt, dark jeans) chatting to vivalabam & her pal!:gasp: near the centre right, top pic, near the middle, 2nd pic.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

DSC04116249 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04117250 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04110244 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr

DSC04107241 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## Gazza (Aug 17, 2006)

reptile_man_08 said:


> [URL=http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6122/6193035238_e731ee63dd_z.jpg]image[/url]
> DSC04116249 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr
> [URL=http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6157/6192522633_1f81d22083_z.jpg]image[/url]
> DSC04117250 by Ollie Matthews, on Flickr
> ...


My Little Hoggies look great in them 2 photos. Some very good shots overall aswell.

Thanks for posting them up.


----------

